# Taststar 4.0 brauche alle Texte ...



## Avatar0 (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Wie jeder, muss auch ich mal 10 Finger-Tipp-System können, welches ich in Form von taststar 4.0 and der Berufsschule beigebracht bekomme. Ich würde das Programm gerne auch zuhause haben, da man sich ja nur das Programm mit wenigen texten free ziehen kann, nützt es mir nicht viel, da ja die ganzen wichtigen texte fehlen.

Ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch das vollständige Programm hat?
Leider habe ich auch etwas Zeitdruck und bin auf eine schnelle Hilfe angewiesen

Dankeschön 

Mfg ... Ava


----------



## metalgear (16. Oktober 2005)

Avatar0 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte fragen ob einer von euch das vollständige Programm hat?



Und dann  Was hättest DU dann davon ? 

Ich kenn mich mit diesen Tipp-Trainer Tools nicht aus, aber diese Programme gibt es wie Sand am Meer - auch kostenlos. Wenn Du die Datenbanken verschiedener Computermagazine durchsuchst, 
stößt Du unter anderem auf *DIESE* Anwendung. 

Grüße 

metalgear


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Oktober 2005)

> Schullizenz Lernprogramm TASTstar 4.0 für Windows
> 
> lehrbuchneutral zum Einbinden eigener Texte
> für Einzelplatz- und Netzbetrieb
> ...



Soll die Schule Dir doch (Kopierrecht) eine Kopie überlassen, alles andere wäre unsinnig und rechtlich bedenklich!


----------



## Avatar0 (17. Oktober 2005)

Das Problem ist, das ich diese Woche nur Urlaub habe und gerne üben würde mit diesem Programm. Doch da ja die Texte fehlen und die Schule zu hat, kann ich mir keine Kopie oder ahnliches machen.
Genau dieses Programm und kein anderes muss es sein. Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## metalgear (17. Oktober 2005)

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Im Internet bekommst Du nur eine Demo Version, die Dir aber nicht genügt. Und die einzige Möglichkeit, an eine * legale * Kopie ranzukommen, ist eine Lizenz über die Schule zu beziehen - die zurzeit allerdings geschlossen ist. 

Also da Du ja als ehrlicher und rechtschaffender Mensch nicht auf das schier unendliche Angebot illegaler Tauschbörsen zurückgreifst, wirst Du wohl auf Deine Lieblingssoftware verzichten müssen - zumindest bis Du eine Lizenz der Schule erstanden hast. :suspekt:

Allerdings frag ich mich, warum es nicht auch ein anderes Tool sein darf? Das Lernziel ist doch das gleiche.

Gruß 

metalgear


----------



## Avatar0 (17. Oktober 2005)

Sicher gibt es andere Programme, aber in Taststar 4.0 mit allen texten, sind genau die texte, die in den Klausuren geschrieben werden. Wäre also optimal genau diese zu üben.


----------

